# My first Skeeter pee



## jokalotus (Jul 25, 2010)

Started a 5 gallon batch of skeeter pee yesterday following Minnesotamaker's recipe only changes i made was amped the sg up to 1.080 starting. 
I also added lemon zest from a real lemon to the primary.

I am also wondering about how sp tastes in the end, is it slightly sour (like a lemon) or does it sweeten up a lot? 
And if i wanted some of the batch to be sour/tangy is there anything i can do before bottling? 
i was thinking about adding citric acid to taste after its all done racking and ready to be bottled

Ive been lurking here for a while so thx for all the advice ive gotten reading your posts!


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 25, 2010)

Hardy welcmoe to the forum JOK.

I like my pee at a starting of 1.1000. My opiniion.

In the end it is tart not sour. Most everyone likes it a little sweet. I dont.

Thats why they call me the wierd one. LOL

I added tannin to the last batch and it altered the "bite"

Make one batch, get it finished, and then we can talk about tweeking it.

So tell us who you are. What is your experience?. What have you made? What do you want to make?

And why have you lurked for so long?

Makes me think you have been peeking in the windows!! LMAO.

Ask away. Great group of people in here, dont be shy, we are all happy to help.


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 25, 2010)

Greets man! I lurked here for a little while too before i joined and i havnt looked back since! The flavour depends a whole lot on what you use to sweeten it and what slurry uve used... ferment and report back comrad!


----------



## jokalotus (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok wait till i get the first batch done to do any tweaking shall do!
A little about myself  im from the pacific northwest and i am just so anxious for the blackberries to be ripe here! 
My father used to make wine when i was a child so i got some of his old carboys and equipment, 
unfortunately he lost all of his recipes so im starting from scratch there but with plenty of advice!

I have made:
3 gallons of strawberry/cran
1 gallon grape strawberry 
1 gallon blackberry grape
1 gallon strawberry blackberry.

So im still a "noob" and this is my biggest batch!

I want to make:
Blackberry
Blueberry
Huckleberry


----------



## jokalotus (Jul 29, 2010)

Today i got home and checked in on my pee and the sg is down to 1.060 and its just a fermenting away! had about a half inch of foam on top that i stirred back down into the mix just waiting for 1.050 so that i can add the last ingredients and rack into a carboy!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 29, 2010)

You're on the ultimate refreshment home stretch! You can almost taste the victory!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 29, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> You're on the ultimate refreshment home stretch! You can almost taste the victory!




 Yea! Lon updated the Skeeter Pee site and my label made it on it! Incidently Lon, I am entering it in the biggest ag fair in PA this weekend!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 31, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Yea! Lon updated the Skeeter Pee site and my label made it on it! Incidently Lon, I am entering it in the biggest ag fair in PA this weekend!



Let me know how you do. We'd love to add another champion picture to the website.


----------



## Deezil (Jul 31, 2010)

Welcome!.. I joined not too long ago myself, what part of the PNW you from?..

I'm not-so-patiently waiting for the blackberries to ripen myself


----------



## jokalotus (Aug 1, 2010)

Checked in on my SP today and its just fermenting vigorously! omg its just a swirling and a bubbling really good! Its just making me more anxious for blackberry season to begin! yesterday there was enough ripe to pick a handful! lol Im from wa tho you?


----------



## jokalotus (Aug 3, 2010)

*Update!*

Ok Internets been jittery lately so my update is a little late!

7/30 My sp was down to 1.050 sg so i added the other 1/3 of juice and nutrient ect...

7/31 I got impatient and racked into a nice carboy! Boy is it yellow!

8/2 My sp is burping 60 times a minute i swear! Still not showing any signs of slowing or clearing but it sure is fermenting! 

I also took the extra must left over from the first rack and put it into a 1 gallon "carboy" with airlock and am letting it go might try experimenting with it!


----------



## jokalotus (Aug 3, 2010)

*Sg update*

8/3/10 My 5gal carboy is now at 1.020 sg and still fermenting strong (Although not as strong as yesterday). I tasted today and it still has a lot of lemony flavor as well as still being a little sweet, im very happy!

My 1 gal "carboy" (Milk jug ) is at 1.004 and is very dry with very little lemon flavor! So i took out about 750ml and mixed 1 cup sugar into the batch to try and.... A. Sweeten it up B. Raise the PA.

One question if in the end my sp isn't lemony enough for me would adding more lemon juice be ok? or any other suggestions to make it more lemony?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 3, 2010)

Sweetening will bring out some of the flavors that hide when dry. I also like to stuff a slice of fresh lemon in every bottle I serve. It bumps up the flavor and the pith and rind of the lemon gives it that "home made lemonade" flavor.


----------



## jokalotus (Aug 6, 2010)

thx Lon i did notice that with a lil sugar it brings out the lemon a lot more and i saw on your webpage the lemon in the bottles looks great also.

Im hoping my 1 gallon batch is done next weak not gonna bother clearing it really.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 7, 2010)

ooh, joka, found this thread with ur info on what ur making, etc. ur skeeter pee sounds like it's going awesome!


----------



## jokalotus (Aug 20, 2010)

The 1 gallon batch finished up Great! i cleared it using gelatin in about 3 days qand it was beautiful & delicious. my main 5 gallon carboy should be done any day now the fermentaion has stopped just gotta clear it and add the last ingriedients.! 

ive also managed to pick a lil over 20lbs of black berries in the last week or two! so im right on track for blackberry wine im thinking im gonna need 60 lbs tho... for 2 batches


----------

